# Phishing: Verbindungsgebrüll bei Autoscout24.de



## sascha (4 Juli 2006)

Nie dort angemeldet, nie ein Auto gekauft/verkauft. Dennoch heute Abend folgende Mail:



> Sehr Autoscout24 Mitglied,
> 
> Es gibt ein Problem mit Ihrem Autoscout24 inserate.
> 
> ...



Am Besten gefällt mir dabei das Verbindungsgebrüll


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Phishing: Verbindungsgebrüll bei Autoscout24.de*

das ist ja fast reines Hochdeutsch, schon wesentlich besser als das hier 
http://www.redferret.net/wp-content/plugins/translator.php?l=de&u=http://www.redferret.net/?p=2576


> LIEBER Citicard Cleints,
> 
> This_ email war sentt by_the_ CITI_bank _server_ veerify deine _email_ Adresse. Du dieses musst cmpltoee pceorss durch das Klicken auf the_ *Verbindung Gebrüll *und das Enttering im smal winndow dein Citibank Atm_ Karte nummber und STIFT diese you_use on_the ATM Maschine. Das ist getanes for_your poetrction - k becaurse etwas of_our membres kein logner haben Zugang zu ihren email adedessrs und wir müssen ihn überprüfen.'


----------



## Greenhorn (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: Phishing: Verbindungsgebrüll bei Autoscout24.de*

Na, ob die Erfolg haben ...?


----------

